# Firmware build v9.0 2018.42.3 eb373a (11/1/2018)



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

... has been detected on a Model 3 in Illinois.

Might be too early to make a definitive pronouncement, but so far tonight it looks like they are mostly rolling out 42.3 instead of 42.2 to folks who are still on 39.7 and earlier.


----------



## barjohn (Aug 31, 2017)

I have been reporting a lot of bugs so maybe they will start addressing some of them. Even though Have use HOV lanes selected, it doesn't seem to be aware of where they are or where they go. The same is true for toll roads which are sometimes combined toll road and HOV lane here in southern CA. For example, if I am on a freeway in the left most lane and suddenly an HOV or toll lane opens to the left, it ignores it and it can be hard to get it to go in that lane even by turning on the turn signal. I came to the end of a freeway (55 fwy) in Newport Beach and it let me know that NOA was done but it then switches to AP and starts accelerating to my set speed even though cars are stopped dead ahead of me requiring me to slam on the brakes.

If the route it wants is not the route you want to take it keeps nagging you to change lanes to exit where it wants to exit and there is no override other than to ignore it. It would be nice to have a way to say, no don't change lanes. It was trying to navigate to my home from Newport Beach by a route I know from experience is horrible and was completely ignoring a better route that would use the HOV and toll lanes.

The ding to tell you it wants to change lanes does not happen when it initially puts up its message that looks just like the keep hands on wheel one but some time later (15-30 secs). Seeing that it is a lange change request can be difficult as the light grey color they use is so faint. They need to darken it some, make the display larger and give the message a different color frame than black. Also, it sometimes wants to change lanes for no apparent reason and it wants to move you out of the HOV lane into a slower traffic lane.

It has difficulty where the left barrier wall on an underpass juts out further and the steering goes a bit crazy as it turns first one way and then another at high speed. It doesn't seem to realize it could just continue straight ahead. Part of that is because I find it tending to hold to the left side of the lane rather than the center or right side. When there are only inches between the yellow line and the barrier wall it can be a bit unnerving to be so close, especially on turns. We aren't racing at Seabring so we don't need to hug the wall on turns.

It does see cars moving into your lane suddenly and for the most part react in real time to hit the brakes or slow down. I did have one occasion where I had to apply the brakes hard do to someone suddenly pulling into the lane in front of the car in front of me though it did try to stop. It wasn't applying the brakes hard enough for me to feel certain we wouldn't hit them.

On a slow crawl merge to the left, I had a car in the left front quadrant that was trying to sneak ahead of me and my car suddenly tried to move forward and turn into him and I had to hit the brakes and take control until the merge was complete.

This is still a huge step up from just AP but they need to make the maps HOV/Toll aware and they need to let us select different routes including waypoints.


----------



## Francois Gaucher (Mar 20, 2017)

Just got the update 42.3 on my model 3 LR rwd in Montreal, Canada. Will test it tomorrow


----------



## Mistersandman (Sep 23, 2017)

Just got it a few minutes ago as well.


----------



## sabonis (Jun 26, 2017)

Just got it on my LR RWD 3. Will see if there's anything special in the release notes tomorrow morning.


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

Guess who is going to try out the MAD MAX mode during tomorrow's commute?


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

42.3 just now (coming from 39.7) Nothing changed from the notes in 42.x that others have posted that I can see.


----------



## Michael Schuld (Jun 29, 2018)

Only change in release notes is key fob support on my LR Performance+


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

beastmode13 said:


> Guess who is going to try out the MAD MAX mode during tomorrow's commute?
> 
> View attachment 16940


Not me. :flushed:


----------



## hdgmedic (Jun 8, 2017)

What if they hit their 10 million miles......


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

V9 SW update path for my P3D (note the underscore )

10/06 - 2018.36.2
10/11 - 2018.39.7
10/25 - 2018.40.1
11/01 - 2018.42.3


----------



## hdgmedic (Jun 8, 2017)

Rich M said:


> Not me. :flushed:
> View attachment 16941


MadMax is more annoying than anything, in its current version. Constant recommendations to change lanes take away from the relaxing aspect of autopilot. If folks are imagining it whips over into the next lane with mad, crazy aggression after you hit the stalk, I am here to tell you that is not the case. It just initiates and completes a lane change. Now, once it removes the requirement of driver approval, things will get interesting.


----------



## Tony H (Jun 28, 2018)

get it too. Not sure what's the difference between this and 42.2


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

hdgmedic said:


> MadMax is more annoying than anything, in its current version. Constant recommendations to change lanes take away from the relaxing aspect of autopilot. If folks are imagining it whips over into the next lane with mad, crazy aggression after you hit the stalk, I am here to tell you that is not the case. It just initiates and completes a lane change. Now, once it removes the requirement of driver approval, things will get interesting.


Thanks, buddy for dashing my dream. Are you going to tell me there is no Santa Clause and Tooth Fairy?


----------



## Francois Gaucher (Mar 20, 2017)

Montreal, Canada, model 3 LR RWD

Got 42.3 an hour ago coming from 39.7.
I didn't have the chance to drive the car yet because it's late, but, I can see that my pixel 2 xl phone is waking up the car much faster than before with the app v 3.6.1. the longest time was 10 sec. Most of my tries, even after a phone restart was almost instantly wake up.


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

1001 contributing 3 on TeslaFi, all except 39 cars are on some versions of V9.


----------



## Deadbattery (May 8, 2017)

42.3 Just hit me (from 39.7) 236 MB hit the google wifi tonight got the notification to install immediately after the download. it is nice to hit update from the phone!

I am driving to Cape Cod tomorrow ~150 miles so I am looking forward to giving it a whirl I did a 200 mile RT to Boston today on 39.7, the AP software is dramatically different than it was before V9. 

note, I have not been early on other updates so no clue why this found me today.


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

The rated range is higher on 42.3 compared to 40.1. I've almost 2k miles on my odometer, since new my 100% charged rated range has been in the 298 to 302 miles range. WIth the 42.3 update, projected 100% charge range is 309 now.


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

Just updated too. I’m not home so can’t try until Tuesday. I hope they fixed the browser and dash cam.


----------



## MRinPDX (Jul 2, 2018)

Just went from 39.x to this release. Looks like 42.3 introduces a key fob you can buy from Tesla (not me; prefer just using my phone & card as backup) and improvements to regen (guess I better watch out during my morning commute).


----------



## Yolohojo (Aug 14, 2018)

Just updated from 39.7 to 42.3. It's going to be a fun commute this morning!


----------



## Houston3 (Aug 10, 2018)

Updated overnight!


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Just installed 42.3, yes 42.3, from 39.7. I have a P3D- w/EAP. Release notes reference only key fob. No NOA, no mention of re-gen. Haven't driven, so maybe NOA shows after calibration, but doubtful since it's unmentioned in release notes. Leaving in an hour for 3 day road trip and would love to try out NOA, fingers crossed. BTW, this only my second software update in 5 weeks(36.2->39.7.1->42.3). To my knowledge I've never had a maps update(they show up the same way as any other software update don't they? How often?) who thinks that a SC visit is warranted?


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Just installed 42.3 from 39.7 on my P3D- w/EAP this morning. Nothing but Key fob info in release notes. No NOA, no regen update. Confused, disappointed.


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

Never got this version, but just updated to 42.3. Will check it out on my way to work.


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

Haven't checked release notes on mine yet, since I installed from app, but I'll check. I was also coming from 39.7 (RWD.)


----------



## Baymax (Aug 31, 2018)

As noted by beastmode13 above, I too observed an increase in the rated range estimation. My charge completed this morning with an estimated range of 241mi. When the update was complete, my estimated range is now shown as 247. Interesting. Went from 40.1 -> 42.3


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Just updated from 39.7 to 42.3.


----------



## EpsilonKore (Aug 16, 2018)

Went from 39.7 to 42.3 this AM. M3LRAWD


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

Just updated this morning!  *Averaging 14-days between updates per TeslaFi since July delivery.

*39.7 ----> 42.3 *


----------



## Vidya (Aug 13, 2018)

Got update this morning from 39.7 -> 42.3. Keyfob support and increased regen. No Nav on Autopilot!!!!!... Don't know if this is the case for all Canadians.


----------



## Vidya (Aug 13, 2018)

39.7 to 42.3 , support for new Keyfob and increased regen. no Nav on Autopilot :-(.


----------



## wackojacko (Sep 1, 2017)

Vidya said:


> Got update this morning from 39.7 -> 42.3. Keyfob support and increased regen. No Nav on Autopilot!!!!!... Don't know if this is the case for all Canadians.


I just updated this morning as well. Haven't driven yet but I assume yah we won't get NOA yet. Probably for two reasons, 1 regulator and 2 mapping. just my guess though.

I hope they give us a key fob for "free" so we can at least start using summon (or have the regulation tweaked)


----------



## Vidya (Aug 13, 2018)

wackojacko said:


> I just updated this morning as well. Haven't driven yet but I assume yah we won't get NOA yet. Probably for two reasons, 1 regulator and 2 mapping. just my guess though.
> 
> I hope they give us a key fob for "free" so we can at least start using summon (or have the regulation tweaked)


Even NOA is confined by regulatory body?. I doubt. Anyway. free keyfob should be given to all Canadian owners at least.


----------



## Vidya (Aug 13, 2018)

I drove this morning, and I didn't feel the change physically in regen but the energy graph showing better average.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Vidya said:


> free keyfob should be given to all Canadian owners at least.


Why should regulations in your country cost Tesla? Change your regulations.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

Remotely updated the car, 1500 miles away from me. I am not in USA, but the car is, how cool.
Its on 42.3 now, will see if NOA is there as I return very soon.


----------



## wackojacko (Sep 1, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> Why should regulations in your country cost Tesla? Change your regulations.


I don't disagree with you, but they did put the same description on autopilot on the CAD site as the US site. It has the clause about regulatory approval. We up North just want the same functionality.

Maybe we compromise, reduced/50% cost on the first key fob? I probably need to get one, the wifes phone LG G6 just doesn't work well as a key.


----------



## aquadoggie (Feb 23, 2018)

Yep. 42.3 this morning in Austin. Regen and key fob. Don't have EAP.


----------



## @gravityrydr (Apr 12, 2016)

Just installed this AM. Didn't get a chance to test much on the commute. Forgot to enable Drive on Nav before I started out for work.


----------



## Mistersandman (Sep 23, 2017)

Immediately after the update the car downloaded about 500MB of data. Probably the maps update needed for NoA?


----------



## evannole (Jun 18, 2018)

I received 42.3 this morning. I tried Navigate on Autopilot and was relatively impressed. A few thoughts:


The system still doesn't properly handle the toll lanes that recently opened near our house, but I think that's a function of the maps.
Speed- based lane change suggestions were a bit silly even with the "Mild" setting. When the toll lanes end, they dump me straight into the HOV lane on I-75, which is usually where I want to remain. The system suggested that I leave the HOV lane several times when the lane immediately to the right - the passing lane - was moving slightly faster. I summarily ignored the suggestions.
Lane change suggestions needed for navigation seemed to work well, and I accepted them a couple of times. However, my commute requires me to leave the HOV lane south of Downtown Atlanta and get over 5 or 6 lanes to make my exit for the airport on I-85 South. I usually start doing this as I leave downtown, and make my moves gradually, whenever there's a good opening, over the course of 4 miles or so. The system didn't start suggesting these changes as soon as I would have liked, so I initiated several of the changes myself, when it was safe and convenient to do so. Perhaps it would eventually have caught up, but I really don't like making multiple rapid lane changes as it's unsafe and nerve wracking, so I don't know for sure what it would have done if left to its own devices.
Automatic lane changes do appear smoother and more confident than on either 39.7 or 40.1. It expertly did one change that it would have refused to do before, squeezing into a reasonably sized space between two cars. I am a pretty cautious lane changer and felt that it was a very safe move, but also one that the system would not have done before, which even I found too cautious. So this was really good to see.
When it came time to make my exit, the system had positioned me in the proper lane and did indeed take the exit, which was great, but as soon as we were on the exit, it started to slow down, which was not appropriate as the ramp is nearly a mile long, so I took over.
I was also pleased to see that, as others have mentioned, range calculation seems to have been adjusted. 80% once again equates to 248 miles on my car.
Overall, I am very glad to have made it to Level 42!


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

So I checked and all three release notes were there for me (Nav on EAP, Keys, Regen.) Tried Nav on EAP and it's pretty neat. I wasn't sure how it was going to handle the exit (my exit to work is abrupt and then has a split), but it signaled and just went on it's own. So I guess you only have to signal lane changes and not lane splits.


----------



## Vidya (Aug 13, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> Why should regulations in your country cost Tesla? Change your regulations.


Agree, we have to pay extra for summon feature.

And the only things that no human can change is Canadian regulations and Trump hairstyle.


----------



## Thorongil (Aug 31, 2018)

Just installed here as well. AoN, increased regen, key fob all mentioned in notes. 42.3 looks to be about bug fixes.


----------



## Veedio (Sep 25, 2016)

wackojacko said:


> I just updated this morning as well. Haven't driven yet but I assume yah we won't get NOA yet. Probably for two reasons, 1 regulator and 2 mapping. just my guess though.


I can't find it now but I thought I saw a reference a while back that the issue was actually the maps and that they don't have the necessary NOA data for Canada.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Updated this morning 39.7 -> 42.3. Clearly I got the update quickly because I started this thread last night. 

NOA and Keyfob support mentioned in release notes. NOA was immediately available in Autopilot settings.


----------



## Bear on the job (Jul 9, 2018)

Updated overnight last night, and was able to try NOA for my drive this morning to drop off my son at school. I live in Brooklyn, NYC, so the traffic I encounter in the morning is probably not the norm for most people.

Some things I noticed:

The lane change suggestions are practically useless, and often times more distracting than helpful. Many times the suggestion would come up the same time as the red line preventing me from changing into the lane. Even after there was an opening, if I tried to engage with the stalk, the car would attempt to change lanes, but then swerve back into the original lane as a car approached from behind. This was with the Moderate lane change setting.

The lane change suggestions in every scenario were worse than me determining my own lane changes, which makes them worse than not having them at all. If the lane changes initiated automatically without me touching the stalk, that would be fine. I would accept less optimized lane changes if they were automatic, since overall that would require less involvement from me, and hopefully would be as safe, or safer than the lane changes I make myself.

At this one particular interchange I traverse every day, autopilot never had a problem before. It would proceed normally from a 50mph section of highway, through the interchange, and onto the new 50mph section of highway, all the time maintaining a speed between 50-55. However, with NOA engage, the car slowed down significantly on the interchange, to about 40mph when it first entered, then fluttered back and forth between 40-50, with no car in front of me. I almost got rear-ended when the car first slowed down. Once the interchange was complete, the car went back to 55 as normal. Not sure if this is bad map data, or some new cautious algorithm when traversing interchanges. In NYC though, slowing down like that can be the worst option in a lot of scenarios.

When I was approaching my exit, the car instructed me to get into the right-hand lane, which was fine and actually helpful. No problems there. However, just before my exit is a rest area where cars park and people can enter a walkway along the waterfront. The car mistook the rest area for the exit, and abruptly turned into the rest area exit lane, without really slowing down at all. The highway exit that it should have taken has a long ramp to a turn signal, and plenty of room to reduce speed. The rest stop exit however is very short with a sharp curve that leads directly into the parking area. I had to yank the wheel and get back in the highway lane, driving through the white striped no-drive area between the highway lane and the rest stop exit.

The distance between the exits was probably 500 feet. It was an interesting situation. Human drivers make the same mistake all the time, and I made it the first time I was on that section of highway. But I'm surprised the car didn't know it was the incorrect exit. Is that a fault of the map data, not being accurate enough for that distance (the 500ft between exits)? Or does the map data tell the car "hey, exit coming up soon, take the next ramp", and it basically told the car too soon? Maybe it puts the car into exit-searching mode at 800ft before the exit, and that was too early for my car, which saw the rest area exit immediately, and made an abrupt move to catch it before it passed...
Altogether...not impressed. I'm making a long trip this weekend, ~300 miles to upstate NY. I will see how it handles the longer stretches of highway, and more relaxed traffic. The last time I made the same trip, Autopilot handled it extremely well, even avoiding a collision at one point when a pickup truck swerved into my lane as I approached his blind spot.


----------



## cook_diesel (Sep 15, 2018)

_(My first post) _ I just received my update 42.3 update last night as well (LR RWD M3) and here are my first impressions:

The Pros
- The regenerative braking is noticeably stronger than before which I think is fantastic.
- I tried the Navigate on Autopilot feature this morning for my commute to work and it is much improved from the standard Autopilot. There is a fork in the highway where the lane I need to be in splits into two and where I have to veer right to stay on the path to the exit ramp I need to get off on. In the past when in Autopilot the car would keep left of the fork and I would manually have to correct it's path, but today I didn't have to do that at all. Once the car reached the split it navigate to the right of the fork without fail.

Here are my cons:
The only thing I found to be a little buggy was the distance and speed that the car was traveling behind another motorist. I had it set to one car length but I know I was more than one car length behind the truck in front of me and it was slowing down and speeding up as if it was trying to learn or re-learn the path it was on. From a user standpoint I think the NOA will be even better when the car makes the lane changes for you rather than requiring your input, this part of the experience felt unnatural to me. All-in-all I think NOA is nice upgrade.


----------



## pcenginefx (Sep 12, 2017)

SOB...…..reading all of your posts about getting the 2nd update makes me sad I still don't have the update to even 42.1...still on 39.7 (M3, RWDLR).


----------



## evannole (Jun 18, 2018)

pcenginefx said:


> SOB...…..reading all of your posts about getting the 2nd update makes me sad I still don't have the update to even 42.1...still on 39.7 (M3, RWDLR).


I bet you'll get it in the next day or so. 42.3 is going out very rapidly, and is already on 30% of the Model 3 fleet, per TeslaFi. I went from 40.1 to 42.3 this morning.


----------



## EpsilonKore (Aug 16, 2018)

pcenginefx said:


> SOB...…..reading all of your posts about getting the 2nd update makes me sad I still don't have the update to even 42.1...still on 39.7 (M3, RWDLR).


I went from 39.7 to 42.3 this am. I was wondering if I would ever get 42.1 and then turns out it was worth waiting and I got 42.3. Reading the forums just makes us antsy. We shouldn't worry about updates until say... we become a month behind (or more).


----------



## Francois Gaucher (Mar 20, 2017)

Francois Gaucher said:


> Just got the update 42.3 on my model 3 LR rwd in Montreal, Canada. Will test it tomorrow


Drove 100km this morning. 
The release note just mentioned the keyfob and Regen. No NoA.

A bit disappointed. Having paid for EAP and don't even have summon and NoA.


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

Bear on the job said:


> At this one particular interchange I traverse every day, autopilot never had a problem before. It would proceed normally from a 50mph section of highway, through the interchange, and onto the new 50mph section of highway, all the time maintaining a speed between 50-55. However, with NOA engage, the car slowed down significantly on the interchange, to about 40mph when it first entered, then fluttered back and forth between 40-50, with no car in front of me. I almost got rear-ended when the car first slowed down. Once the interchange was complete, the car went back to 55 as normal. Not sure if this is bad map data, or some new cautious algorithm when traversing interchanges. In NYC though, slowing down like that can be the worst option in a lot of scenarios.


For me, this was the case going back to 40.1, not new on 42.3. On an interchange ramp from South I-101 to South I-85 it would drop from 75 to 60 to 50 then sped up back up to 75 after the connector ramp. This would happen regardless of the traffic condition, no car in front or behind, or with cars in front and back. A little discerning how it handles ramps.


----------



## EpsilonKore (Aug 16, 2018)

Francois Gaucher said:


> Drove 100km this morning.
> The release note just mentioned the keyfob and Regen. No NoA.
> 
> A bit disappointed. Having paid for EAP and don't even have summon and NoA.


You may need to talk to Tesla support if you do not have Summon at this point, its been on all the cars for some time. NoA is on 42.3 but you have to turn it on.


----------



## Thunderbolt_M3 (Nov 2, 2018)

Got 42.3 last night, release notes mention NoA and key fob, but nothing about regen? it's a dual motor so is the regen upgrade only on RWD? 

Also noticed the phone key was much more responsive, instantly woke up when I wen to open the door. Did this several times in a row (walked away, it locked, came back unlocked) whereas before it was maybe 25% of the time, meaning 75% of the time I'd stand there like an idiot for about 10 seconds with the door handle pulled out waiting for it to unlock.


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

EpsilonKore said:


> You may need to talk to Tesla support if you do not have Summon at this point, its been on all the cars for some time. NoA is on 42.3 but you have to turn it on.


He's in Canada. Both Nav on EAP and Summon require different levels of validation and Tesla is currently unable to release those in Canada.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Thunderbolt_M3 said:


> Got 42.3 last night, release notes mention NoA and key fob, but nothing about regen? it's a dual motor so is the regen upgrade only on RWD?


Yes, that appears to be the case -- regen update is for RWD only.


----------



## ig0p0g0 (Apr 27, 2018)

I went from 39.7 to 42.3 this morning.

One thing I noticed that hasn't been mentioned, when on NOA the steering wheel nag went directly to an audible warning, not just visual. There goes my streak of never having heard the audible warning.

Another that may be my imagination, I feel like it takes less of a tug to disengage autosteer. 

Backing up a couple other observations seen on this thread:

- I was very impressed with the merges. One was aborted as the car behind sped up a little, but other than that it waited for the right moment, and merged with about the same aggressiveness that I would have. It slipped into a spot that was about 50% longer than the car, which really surprised and impressed me. As noted for 42.2, it does sometimes slow on merge where I would speed up, but I also noticed it speed up several times, maybe this is an improvement for 42.3.
- Definitely there's something wrong with the following distance. Set at "1" the car stayed way back for a long time, at a distance I would associate with "7". When I set it to "7" and someone merged less than a car length ahead, the car never really slowed enough to increase the gap to more than a car length.
- Lane tracking seems to have degraded a little, but no big deal. Going around a cloverleaf reminded me of a lego mindstorms line-tracker - jiggling back and forth rapidly.

On the whole I would say I was a little more stressed than on plain autosteer, but this may just be me getting used to it. I'll still be a good Tesla civilian and use it as often as I can so Tesla gets good data! I feel like we are so close to onramp-to-offramp. And this is so cool and so close to what I need, I'm wondering now if I should have saved the money that I spent on FSD


----------



## Vidya (Aug 13, 2018)

EpsilonKore said:


> You may need to talk to Tesla support if you do not have Summon at this point, its been on all the cars for some time. NoA is on 42.3 but you have to turn it on.


He is from Canada, we don't have Summon. we need to have keyfob to have to summon enabled.


----------



## ADK46 (Aug 4, 2018)

Got it, turned NoA on, and headed north on my local interstate. This is a sparsely traveled 4-lane highway (2 per direction). Selected a destination that meant taking the next exit, Pottersville. That should give you the picture: this ain't LA. I can't imagine a more straightforward scenario. I was in the right lane going 73 (speed limit 65). One other car in sight, 100 yds to the rear. Here's the sequence of events:

The car rather abruptly slowed down before reaching the exit lane, the turn signal started, and presumably the brake lights came on. All at once.

[A better sequence is 1) blinker, then 2) slight deceleration by lifting (ordinary car's rate), and then 3) braking. Spread it out, don't surprise people. More importantly, it is a principle that deceleration is best done entirely in the exit lane, not a travel lane. That's what they're for.]

The car then moved into the exit lane (without confirmation), abruptly and not very gracefully. Went too far right, moved back to the left, decelerated, accelerated. It was jerky, what I would expect from a first-time driver. I felt embarrassment over what the following driver saw.

I expected there would be a message that AP was disengaging as I approached the bottom of the ramp. Instead, there was something about pressing the accelerator to resume. Didn't dare do that! I pushed the stalk up.

Some will be satisfied that it works, mostly. It is indeed an impressive capability. But I need more sophistication, more smoothness. I live in a small town - my reputation is on the line. The guy in the following car might know me and word will spread that I'm a bad driver.

By the way, David Pogue has an article in Yahoo that discusses NoA, properly labeling it as the first step towards the dream of cars that will take us door-to-door. He owns a 3. Pogue is smart.


----------



## JimmT (Aug 1, 2017)

I updated this morning from 39.7 to 42.3; release notes specified updates for Key Fob and stronger regen (I don't have EAP). I felt regen was not just stronger but was also smoother in the sense that it more gradually ramps up than before. The browser also seems to work slightly better than before.


----------



## Sam Diego (Aug 30, 2017)

Received the update last night and went ahead with 42.3. Wife took the car to work this morning and appears dashcam feature is broken. I asked her to re-seat the thumb drive and still no dice. Will investigate further after work.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JimmT said:


> The browser also seems to work slightly better than before.


The browser still doesn't work at all for me.


----------



## Calhob (Aug 2, 2018)

ig0p0g0 said:


> I went from 39.7 to 42.3 this morning.
> 
> One thing I noticed that hasn't been mentioned, when on NOA the steering wheel nag went directly to an audible warning, not just visual. There goes my streak of never having heard the audible warning.
> 
> ...


I think paying for FSD would depend on how Tesla prices the CPU update for owners that did not purchase FSD. He mentioned during the earnings call that owners who purchased FSD would get the CPU upgrade for free but did not mention how much it would cost for everyone else to upgrade. My guess right now would be at least $5k which is the price to getting FSD post purchase.


----------



## Sterling Silver (Oct 3, 2018)

I just downloaded the Drive On Nav firmware (got my notice this morning, about a week after announced).

It was Version 2018.42.3!

IThe release notes mention that you can now buy a Model 3 fob and add it to the other ways to enter and start your Model 3!


----------



## theonlysamiam (Oct 31, 2017)

Updated to 42.3 from 39.7 this morning. Got the release notes for Keys and Regen Braking, but not NoA 

LR RWD EAP


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

garsh said:


> The browser still doesn't work at all for me.


I actually have something other than a white screen now... the Tesla home page. I didn't try to change it or click a link tho.


----------



## ER1C8 (Jan 1, 2018)

Updated this AM. When I wen to leave the car lost LTE and was stuck with one bar of 3G. It normally has LTE all the way to work. I reset the MUC and everything went back to normal. Used NOA which worked well. It did take the exit a little too quick.

After work I got into my car and there was a message that said "Touchscreen Unresponsive: Press both scroll wheels until it restarts" So I did that and it seemed to work. Back on NOA which worked great again until it was time to exit the highway. The exit I take splits right after you get off. The car signaled, took the exit and went way too far to the right. It signaled again went way to far to the left then took the left split. The weird thing is there is only one lane until the split but the car treated it as if there were two. I must have looked foolish to the person behind me.


----------



## changsteer (Sep 7, 2017)

Updated from 39.7 to 42.3 the morning. I finally could test long-waited NOA with Mad Max on my way to work. During the 38 miles with AP and NOA on, the car exit highway three times and took the correct lane on the ramp to merge into another highway. NOA gave me notice after it finished the last 180 degree ramp, and I took over to merge into local traffic. There were pretty much no issues. Of course, I didn't have some of the complex/difficult road situations like some folks encountered. Nevertheless, I'm still very impressed.


----------



## Babar Batla (Mar 25, 2018)

Got 42.3 last night. Just realized that my cards are disabled. Did break pedal plus two finger salute to reset but no luck. Photo shows dots greyed out. Can’t swipe left or right.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

LR AWD EAP.

Got 42.3 a few hours ago so I went for a drive on highway 77 south of Cleveland to test Nav on Autopilot.

Twice I entered a destination and activated Nav on Autopilot from the on ramp and twice it failed to merge even though there was no incoming traffic to confuse it. I had to take over when the car reached the end of the merge as it seems it would just keep driving on the shoulder.

Then from the highway I entered a new destination that would force the car to take an exit: that worked, however I was slightly surprised at how aggressively it steered right onto the off ramp and, for a moment, I thought the car was going to cross-over on the shoulder but it re-centered itself and decelerated.

It's a start, but keep your eyes peeled!


----------



## Giovanni (Oct 26, 2018)

Houston3 said:


> Updated overnight!
> 
> View attachment 16947


Where does one get the release notes to see what the update has new? Sorry I'm new to this and just got my T3 DB AWD last Wednesday. Thanks.


----------



## Babar Batla (Mar 25, 2018)

Babar Batla said:


> Got 42.3 last night. Just realized that my cards are disabled. Did break pedal plus two finger salute to reset but no luck. Photo shows dots greyed out. Can't swipe left or right.


Back now


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Giovanni said:


> Where does one get the release notes to see what the update has new? Sorry I'm new to this and just got my T3 DB AWD last Wednesday. Thanks.


In my case it was displayed on the screen as I stepped in the car after the update.


----------



## cook_diesel (Sep 15, 2018)

ig0p0g0 said:


> I went from 39.7 to 42.3 this morning.
> 
> One thing I noticed that hasn't been mentioned, when on NOA the steering wheel nag went directly to an audible warning, not just visual. There goes my streak of never having heard the audible warning.
> 
> ...


I experienced this same audible noise while in NOA mode earlier today and I'm wondering if it has something to do with the car asking you to validate a lane change while you simultaneously have no contact with the steering wheel. I say this b/c this was the only time I heard the audible noise, any other time throughout my trip I just saw the normal visual warning.

To your other point I agree there are some more bugs that need to be worked out with this update regarding the following distance. I normally have mine set to 1 or 2 car lengths but today my car was clearly trailing my lead car by at least 4-5 car lengths. Throughout the same stretch it seemed to have gotten "spooked" and decelerated for no reason.


----------



## Giovanni (Oct 26, 2018)

FrancoisP said:


> In my case it was displayed on the screen as I stepped in the car after the update.


Thanks. Just got it too. It's showing that the only thing new is the ability to buy a Model 3 fob. Nothing about Autopilot Navigate.


----------



## Karl Sun (Sep 19, 2018)

42.3 was ready to install this AM. Installed over 39,7 late morning.

Didn't notice any increase in regen decel rate.


----------



## slasher016 (Sep 12, 2017)

Giovanni said:


> Where does one get the release notes to see what the update has new? Sorry I'm new to this and just got my T3 DB AWD last Wednesday. Thanks.


If you have the calendar pop up or whatever it doesn't show you them. To see them, click the Tesla logo and at the bottom of that main page you can click release notes.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

ER1C8 said:


> Updated this AM. When I wen to leave the car lost LTE and was stuck with one bar of 3G. It normally has LTE all the way to work. I reset the MUC and everything went back to normal. Used NOA which worked well. It did take the exit a little too quick.


I'm still on 39.7 but for some reason I was on 3G today on the way home from work.


----------



## MarkB (Mar 19, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> Why should regulations in your country cost Tesla? Change your regulations.


These are features advertised on Tesla's Canadian site --- so Tesla should have been aware of the regulations.

Not that I want a fob...


----------



## GaryW (Nov 21, 2017)

Same for me. Release notes didn't mention NOA. WTF


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Giovanni said:


> Nothing about Autopilot Navigate.


Not yet available in Canada.

........but I wish we could still get the "drive in this lane with the blue line for most efficient path" graphics.

IMHO the current nav suite has a few shortcomings that only present themselves when you are driving in unfamiliar areas with heavy traffic and mutiple exits in a short span of distance


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

Rich M said:


> 42.3 just now (coming from 39.7) Nothing changed from the notes in 42.x that others have posted that I can see.


I did not get 42.2, but 42.3 (just got it this morning) has the same release notes as 42.2.
Having RWD, I got the comment about increased regen -- it's there, although the difference is not very noticeable above 40mph, but it's definitely stronger between 10mph and 30mph. The increase is not such that anyone risks hitting the windshield the first time they take their foot off the accelerator, though ;-)
I have EAP+FSD, but cannot use Autopilot where I live, so no comment on that. Dashcam looks OK so far -- already doing better than under 39.7.
I see 42.4 is now coming out, though ;-)

BTW, has anyone ordered a fob yet? (Can they be ordered, and, if so, how?)


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Bernard said:


> I did not get 42.2, but 42.3 (just got it this morning) has the same release notes as 42.2.
> Having RWD, I got the comment about increased regen -- it's there, although the difference is not very noticeable above 40mph, but it's definitely stronger between 10mph and 30mph. The increase is not such that anyone risks hitting the windshield the first time they take their foot off the accelerator, though ;-)
> I have EAP+FSD, but cannot use Autopilot where I live, so no comment on that. Dashcam looks OK so far -- already doing better than under 39.7.
> I see 42.4 is now coming out, though ;-)
> ...


I'm told key fobs will be available online in two weeks. 
--------------------
Anecdotally, the colder your climate, the more pronounced the improvement in the Regen.


----------



## ACIII (Jan 30, 2018)

Has anyone experience audio playback issues through Bluetooth? Ever since this update, after playing a song for a few minutes, static will interfere and pause the song. And I have to press play again to resume. Annoying


----------



## @gravityrydr (Apr 12, 2016)

theonlysamiam said:


> Updated to 42.3 from 39.7 this morning. Got the release notes for Keys and Regen Braking, but not NoA
> 
> LR RWD EAP


EAP is needed for NOA.


----------



## pdet86 (May 10, 2018)

ACIII said:


> Has anyone experience audio playback issues through Bluetooth? Ever since this update, after playing a song for a few minutes, static will interfere and pause the song. And I have to press play again to resume. Annoying


Yes... that's happening to mine (I'm still on 42.2). Definitely annoying, especially on a long trip.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

ACIII said:


> Has anyone experience audio playback issues through Bluetooth? Ever since this update, after playing a song for a few minutes, static will interfere and pause the song. And I have to press play again to resume. Annoying


I have had this for months. Phone disconnects and then reconnects. Have to press Play each time. Calls never drop so dont understand why with music BT disconnects.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

beastmode13 said:


> The rated range is higher on 42.3 compared to 40.1. I've almost 2k miles on my odometer, since new my 100% charged rated range has been in the 298 to 302 miles range. WIth the 42.3 update, projected 100% charge range is 309 now.


I'm seeing the same thing as I charge at home right now. 1550 miles on the odometer, projected 100% charge was consistently 307-308 on 39.7 and earlier, but is now 313 miles miles on 42.3.

Similarly, charge rate used to be 29 mph for a warm battery at 245V/32A. Now it's showing 30 mph under the same conditions. Kinda seems like they've slightly recalibrated the rated Whm. I wonder whether the rated consumption line on the energy graph has moved down by one pixel?


----------



## GenZer0 (May 23, 2018)

Francois Gaucher said:


> Drove 100km this morning.
> The release note just mentioned the keyfob and Regen. No NoA.
> 
> A bit disappointed. Having paid for EAP and don't even have summon and NoA.


Make sure you have these options turned on in Settings, Autopilot.


----------



## Kimbytes (Sep 8, 2018)

Vidya said:


> Agree, we have to pay extra for summon feature.
> 
> And the only things that no human can change is Canadian regulations and Trump hairstyle.


We will get Elon to give you free FOBs if you take Trump! Deal?


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Giovanni said:


> Thanks. Just got it too. It's showing that the only thing new is the ability to buy a Model 3 fob. Nothing about Autopilot Navigate.


That's because you're in Canada.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

I just checked the latest dashcam files. The time is correct. On 39.x. it was off by 4 hours all time. Its now showing the correct time.


----------



## scaots (Sep 13, 2017)

Karl Sun said:


> Didn't notice any increase in regen decel rate.


Regen is definitely stronger, but it is very subtle and many people probably won't notice because it increases force gradually. It will probably be more noticeable to passengers. I wanted it to increase some and it is now probably good because greater deceleration may seem a little harsh to passengers.

See many people commenting about not having NOA (aka drive on nav), but note that you do need to go into the menus and enable it to work.


----------



## samson (Mar 8, 2017)

Updated from 39.7 to 42.3

Release notes
1.NOA 
2. Key FOB

No Regen...... took for quick NOA test drive didn’t feel regen stronger than usual.

NOA felt pretty cool like any other tesla update....

I was curious what would happen if I fail to confirm lane change to an exit and you eventually miss the exit and continue on.... then NOA cancels momentarily to autopilot until maps reroutes then NOA engages with new detour route.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

samson said:


> No Regen...... took for quick NOA test drive didn't feel regen stronger than usual.


because you have a dual motor car. The Regen update seems to only apply to RWD


----------



## GaryW (Nov 21, 2017)

scaots said:


> Regen is definitely stronger, but it is very subtle and many people probably won't notice because it increases force gradually. It will probably be more noticeable to passengers. I wanted it to increase some and it is now probably good because greater deceleration may seem a little harsh to passengers.
> 
> See many people commenting about not having NOA (aka drive on nav), but note that you do need to go into the menus and enable it to work.


It's not in my menu and it didn't show up in the release notes either. Seems odd that the same build has mixed results for people with the same config. Not sure why it's not there.


----------



## Scubastevo80 (Jul 2, 2018)

samson said:


> Updated from 39.7 to 42.3
> 
> Release notes
> 1.NOA
> ...


Same as me going from 39.7 to 42.3 - I also didn't get the regen notes but I have dual motor so I wasn't expecting it.


----------



## Tesla blue Y (Feb 13, 2018)

EpsilonKore said:


> You may need to talk to Tesla support if you do not have Summon at this point, its been on all the cars for some time. NoA is on 42.3 but you have to turn it on.


does Canada allow summon? I thought it might not


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Tesla blue 3 said:


> does Canada allow summon? I thought it might not


No, you need a fob.

Edit: not anymore after 44.1.


----------



## Dave EV (Apr 16, 2018)

ACIII said:


> Has anyone experience audio playback issues through Bluetooth? Ever since this update, after playing a song for a few minutes, static will interfere and pause the song. And I have to press play again to resume. Annoying


I had something very similar on 42.2 - playback would pause for a few seconds, but I also noticed that all sound paused for a bit before coming back on it's own. Blinker clicks, for example would stop for a bit.


----------



## scaots (Sep 13, 2017)

GaryW said:


> It's not in my menu and it didn't show up in the release notes either. Seems odd that the same build has mixed results for people with the same config. Not sure why it's not there.


Maybe the maps update that is also noted. But seems odd that people would get the firmware and not be receiving maps updates. Are you regularly connected to wifi? Maybe folks not on wifi are not receiving maps but still get firmware push.


----------



## Baymax3 (Jun 6, 2018)

Updated to 42.3 and as everyone has already indicated ;

No Nav on Autopilot as I am in Canada
No Summons again as I am in Canada and Canadian Legislation requires a key fob
On that note, I do believe that tesla should be providing Canadians at least one free key fob or make summons work without the need for one as they did advertise it as a feature. Alternatively they could provide a credit back to all a Canadian owners who purchased EAP for not delivering on the feature.

That all said, other observations are 

Regenerative braking is stronger. More like a BMW i3
Would have liked an option to select between min, reg and max

Blindspot warning unchanged. Lines simply change red. 
Would have liked to have any of the options we've suggested added
audiable tone
steering wheel vibration


Auto dimming mirrors still don't dim properly, It can be dark out with cars in front and behind you with their lights on and the mirrors are not dimmed.
If tesla can't make them work like every other car with them, they should give us the option of turning them on or off manually. Would actually prefer this. 

Web browser still flaky. With full LTE, still unable to surf common sites like google or plug share. 
I have found that a full reboot while the car is stationary and will full LTE service sometimes fixes the issue for a couple of sessions.

Slacker Streaming services - Constant loading errors
Was told by service team that this is a problem on the Slacker side as they did not anticipate the impact of all the model 3's coming online.

Auto wiper chatter - Some people have said this is a software issue. I disagree as after I did a glass cleaning I stopped having the problem. It cam back after I used rain-x and it is not resolved with 42.3.
Have not cleaned the glass since applying rain-x but I suspect it will go away as it did before.

Wiper controls - not sure if this is from 42.3 but did notice that after manually engaging the wipers, the wiper interval options showed on screen. Much easier to pop up that menu than trying to press the small icon whilst driving.


----------



## Ragtum (Jul 31, 2017)

Got the 42.3 update last evening. But no Nav On AutoPilot, both in the Release Notes and in the Menu. I have EAP. I am guessing the Regen increased, can't make out for sure. Maybe it is the maps issue. I had a weak signal in the garage. So, did some changes today and have a strong signal now. Have to see if this makes a difference and somehow NOA shows up. Hoping it will as I have a road trip next weekend.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

cook_diesel said:


> To your other point I agree there are some more bugs that need to be worked out with this update regarding the following distance. I normally have mine set to 1 or 2 car lengths but today my car was clearly trailing my lead car by at least 4-5 car lengths..


I see a lot of people refer to the TACC following distance as "car lengths" but it's important to know that it is really a time based following distance as opposed to a distance-based following distance. The numbers are just for reference.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Baymax3 said:


> Auto wiper chatter - Some people have said this is a software issue. I disagree as after I did a glass cleaning I stopped having the problem. It cam back after I used rain-x and it is not resolved with 42.3.
> Have not cleaned the glass since applying rain-x but I suspect it will go away as it did before.


I had the wiper chatter on our first Model 3. It would happen pretty much every time it rained and it was bad. But it went away a few months ago (probably with a software update) and has never returned despite plenty of driving in various rain types using auto-wipers. My P3D has been in a lot of rain with never a chatter from new. Neither car has seen Rain-X or any other windshield treatment.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

GaryW said:


> It's not in my menu and it didn't show up in the release notes either. Seems odd that the same build has mixed results for people with the same config. Not sure why it's not there.


That is odd. If you have confirmed the software version and double-checked that the release notes don't mention increased regen, the next obvious step is to remove the frunk liner and see if you have a front motor!


----------



## oripaamoni (Jan 25, 2018)

My release notes screen is just blank...


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Baymax3 said:


> Wiper controls - not sure if this is from 42.3 but did notice that after manually engaging the wipers, the wiper interval options showed on screen. Much easier to pop up that menu than trying to press the small icon whilst driving.


That has been that way since the beginning, before auto wipers even


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Baymax3 said:


> Updated to 42.3 and as everyone has already indicated ;
> 
> No Nav on Autopilot as I am in Canada
> No Summons again as I am in Canada and Canadian Legislation requires a key fob
> ...


I agree about the key fob/summon/Canada thing.

If the option was paid for as part of the features, then one (required to use it) fob should be included.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Not sure if I posted this here in 43.3 which is what I was updated to on Friday. 

Since that update, my phone as key fob will not wake up the car from a deep sleep without using the card.


----------



## undergrove (Jan 17, 2018)

Updated to 42.3 from 37.7.1 early Saturday AM, 11/03/18 when others were already receiving 42.4.

The update occurred overnight while my wife had the car at a weekend art conference. She drove it home and thought the display of cars on sides had less jumping around. We haven't had a chance to test anything else.

Release notes were blank, but appeared after a 2 finger reset--Fob, no mention of NoA; no NoA options visible in Settings/Autopilot.


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

oripaamoni said:


> My release notes screen is just blank...


My release notes and the manual screen goes blank all the time even before 42.3. I just reboot the SW to get it to load up, it would work for a day or so then it would be blank. I reported as a bug via voice command.


----------



## Vidya (Aug 13, 2018)

Kimbytes said:


> We will get Elon to give you free FOBs if you take Trump! Deal?


God. No. I love to use Keycard. no complaints


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

GaryW said:


> It's not in my menu and it didn't show up in the release notes either. Seems odd that the same build has mixed results for people with the same config. Not sure why it's not there.


Are you connecting to Wifi consistently? Kind of sucks that Tesla doesn't give us a way to see the version of maps that is installed, but Tesla definitely even notes the latest version of maps must be installed. Other than connecting to Wifi, they give no other information about how to tell or know what you have.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

PNWmisty said:


> I see a lot of people refer to the TACC following distance as "car lengths" but it's important to know that it is really a time based following distance as opposed to a distance-based following distance. The numbers are just for reference.


There was a thread/post somewhere that suggested the numbers were half seconds in time, thus, a "4" would represent two seconds of spacing at whatever speed you were traveling. For chuckles during a 600-mile trip I tried to measure that with my smartphone's stopwatch function at various speeds and various settings from 4 to 7. I found in this limited experiment that the half-second is a pretty close approximation to what the number means. I like it.


----------



## pcenginefx (Sep 12, 2017)

Finally got my M3 RWD updated last Friday and got to try the Nav on Autopilot. While I have pros/cons for the new feature I'm actually not here to comment on that but on the auto window wiper algorithm regression with this build. Before 42.3 (I was on 42.1 before) the auto wiper sensitivity was average/low in my opinion (I hate any kind of rain drops on my windshield) so while I tolerated the auto wipers I still had to manually press the wipe button a lot. Now with 42.3, I was in a major downpour yesterday and the wipers never speed up beyond slowest wipe speed, causing my windshield to totally blur over. We really need a wiper sensitivity setting (Mad Max??) mode here


----------



## AmbiguousTwo (Jul 24, 2018)

pcenginefx said:


> Finally got my M3 RWD updated last Friday and got to try the Nav on Autopilot. While I have pros/cons for the new feature I'm actually not here to comment on that but on the auto window wiper algorithm regression with this build. Before 42.3 (I was on 42.1 before) the auto wiper sensitivity was average/low in my opinion (I hate any kind of rain drops on my windshield) so while I tolerated the auto wipers I still had to manually press the wipe button a lot. Now with 42.3, I was in a major downpour yesterday and the wipers never speed up beyond slowest wipe speed, causing my windshield to totally blur over. We really need a wiper sensitivity setting (Mad Max??) mode here


Totally agree, a sensitivity adjustment here would be ideal. I just picked up my M3 AWD Friday and have no basis for comparison with previous versions so maybe it used to work better and that wasn't needed. I'm currently on 42.3.

I did drive in varying amounts of rain over the weekend and I felt the performance of the wipers in heavier rain was very inconsistent. While I let it go without manual interruption since I wasn't driving at a high speed and was curious about it, I felt on numerous occasions that it waited far too long between swipes and visibility degraded to a point that I would consider unsafe.


----------



## OrangeJulius (Jan 19, 2018)

Haven't seen (or missed) this mentioned anywhere else:
In 39.7, when backing up with backup camera working, if we braked momentarily during backup (to unfold sideview mirrors), rear camera view would NOT return upon continuing to back up.
In 42.3 this issue seems to have been fixed.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

FRC said:


> Just installed 42.3, yes 42.3, from 39.7. I have a P3D- w/EAP. Release notes reference only key fob. No NOA, no mention of re-gen. Haven't driven, so maybe NOA shows after calibration, but doubtful since it's unmentioned in release notes. Leaving in an hour for 3 day road trip and would love to try out NOA, fingers crossed. BTW, this only my second software update in 5 weeks(36.2->39.7.1->42.3). To my knowledge I've never had a maps update(they show up the same way as any other software update don't they? How often?) who thinks that a SC visit is warranted?


So, I didn't contact SC, took no action at all. My previous post was on 10/2, today 10/5, as I was driving the car rebooted. Perhaps a map update? About an hour later, viola!, NOA appears. After a further 70 miles, it appears that NOA is ready to function. If there is additional regen, I can't feel it. Moral? Don't rush to assume that you've been forgotten, passed over, or screwed...give Tesla a bit of leeway and it'll be AOK.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

AmbiguousTwo said:


> Totally agree, a sensitivity adjustment here would be ideal. I just picked up my M3 AWD Friday and have no basis for comparison with previous versions so maybe it used to work better and that wasn't needed. I'm currently on 42.3.
> 
> I did drive in varying amounts of rain over the weekend and I felt the performance of the wipers in heavier rain was very inconsistent. While I let it go without manual interruption since I wasn't driving at a high speed and was curious about it, I felt on numerous occasions that it waited far too long between swipes and visibility degraded to a point that I would consider unsafe.


I just got home from driving in 4 hours of drizzle in the dark. Since I treated my windshield the same time I ceramic-coated the paint, and it works like Rain-X, I turned the wipers off and just let the rain run off while on Interstate. Otherwise I think the wipers wipe too much and at times I've started the car, wet from a recent rain, and get the fast wipe for about 30 seconds, when only two or three wipes were probably needed.

Also tried to use AP for the early morning trip (no rain) and while in the right lane we quickly got tired of the car veering right and back every time I had an on ramp due to it thinking the lane was now wider and we had to be in the middle. It's a stupid, annoying problem that should have been fixed a long time ago. This is ND/MN so only two lanes and when going the speed limit, I was the slow traffic in the right lane.


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

Since 42.3 when a charge is scheduled, the app only shows *"Charging Stopped"* instead of *"Charging Scheduled - Charging will start at 3:00 am"* The screen in the car correctly shows the scheduled charge, but not seeing it in the app has removed a level of confidence that the car will be ready when I get up tomorrow.


----------



## TesLou (Aug 20, 2016)

Rick Steinwand said:


> Also tried to use AP for the early morning trip (no rain) and while in the right lane we quickly got tired of the car veering right and back every time I had an on ramp due to it thinking the lane was now wider and we had to be in the middle. It's a stupid, annoying problem that should have been fixed a long time ago. This is ND/MN so only two lanes and when going the speed limit, I was the slow traffic in the right lane.


I wholeheartedly agree with you on that point. It would seem like a fairly easy algorithm to apply to EAP. When one line or the other starts to widen or disappear, the car should stick with the line that didn't move. Or lock onto and follow traffic.


----------



## ig0p0g0 (Apr 27, 2018)

After a few more days with 42.3...

Dashcam still fails, as does web.

Sunday I was in NOA, normal traffic and the car ahead slowed reasonably. TACC slowed also but I got a forward collision warning. That was a little unsettling

One improvement I like....I have a raid at work with a 20mph speed limit that is strictly enforced. Used to be if I hit TACC, it would speed up to 25 regardless of my current speed. Now it matches my current speed.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Rick Steinwand said:


> and get the fast wipe for about 30 seconds, when only two or three wipes were probably needed.


@Rick Steinwand, I also get that "hyper wiper mode" at times when I first get into the car. The logic should be tied into the car being still at rest so limit the amount of wiper passes.


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

This morning everything started fine but then it seemed to lose the cameras and other sensors. Adjacent Vehicles on screen disappeared, then the road lines. Tacc/AP wouldn't work, auto wipers didn't work and headlights stuck on.
I tried soft rebooting twice while driving but it didn't fix it. I'll see what happens when I go to the car at lunch or after work.


----------



## Varkias (Sep 26, 2017)

Rich M said:


> This morning everything started fine but then it seemed to lose the cameras and other sensors. Adjacent Vehicles on screen disappeared, then the road lines. Tacc/AP wouldn't work, auto wipers didn't work and headlights stuck on.
> I tried soft rebooting twice while driving but it didn't fix it. I'll see what happens when I go to the car at lunch or after work.


Same thing happened to me this morning. It's eerie seeing nothing around the car now. Drove almost 200 miles yesterday with no issues using EAP and NOA.


----------



## G0GR33N (Apr 20, 2018)

Rich M said:


> This morning everything started fine but then it seemed to lose the cameras and other sensors. Adjacent Vehicles on screen disappeared, then the road lines. Tacc/AP wouldn't work, auto wipers didn't work and headlights stuck on.
> I tried soft rebooting twice while driving but it didn't fix it. I'll see what happens when I go to the car at lunch or after work.


I had the same issue this morning.
I looked up after charging for a while & everything was back to normal.
A lot of people reported this behavior.


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

Browser still stops working on this version too. Centipede plays better with the steering wheel though!


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

TesLou said:


> I wholeheartedly agree with you on that point. It would seem like a fairly easy algorithm to apply to EAP. When one line or the other starts to widen or disappear, the car should stick with the line that didn't move. Or lock onto and follow traffic.


I agree as well although I would refrain from using the qualitative "fairly easy" in relation to EAP algorithms. For us, humans, it's easy because we have the ability to grasp the context of the road markings in relation to where we're going and the driving environment we're in at any given time. However there might be edge cases where ignoring the disappearing line and keep following the visible line or traffic might result in unwanted consequences. I can't know for sure if this would be the case but on the other hand I have not spent years trying to develop and implement autonomous driving algorithms either.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2018)

I tried to take advantage of the latest download I received this morning with the 30-day AP trial test today, but couldn't get it to work at all. Not sure what I am missing? I put it in Park, enabled everything best I could find several times, but no AP.

I did try the Summon feature to, it backed out of garage okay, I had set settings on "tight" space for our two car garage, but then, when I used forward, it came in about two feet more to the middle which won't allow for my fiancé's car to park, so I had to re-park it manually.


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

The browser came back to life somehow without a reset. Dashcam is still working.


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

samson said:


> Updated from 39.7 to 42.3
> 
> Release notes
> 1.NOA
> ...


No extra regen for AWD cars. Mine is a first-production vehicle and so RWD and regen is clearly stronger (and more useful) under 42.3 than under 39.7.


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

FRC said:


> So, I didn't contact SC, took no action at all. My previous post was on 10/2, today 10/5, as I was driving the car rebooted. Perhaps a map update? About an hour later, viola!, NOA appears. After a further 70 miles, it appears that NOA is ready to function. If there is additional regen, I can't feel it. Moral? Don't rush to assume that you've been forgotten, passed over, or screwed...give Tesla a bit of leeway and it'll be AOK.


On many cars, NoA appears only after an additional calibration period; sounds like yours may have been longer than most.


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

Sjohnson20 said:


> The browser came back to life somehow without a reset. Dashcam is still working.


Looks to me like the dashcam problem is solved. I have not had any trouble since I got 42.3, and I have not been taking special precautions (like manually turning the dashcam off before exiting the car) -- still working fine and piling up the files on the USB stick.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Bernard said:


> Looks to me like the dashcam problem is solved. I have not had any trouble since I got 42.3, and I have not been taking special precautions (like manually turning the dashcam off before exiting the car) -- still working fine and piling up the files on the USB stick.


Agreed. My crappy USB stick would get corrupted every time I stopped the car. But since upgrading to 42.3, I haven't had a single issue (knock on wood).


----------



## samson (Mar 8, 2017)

Well hello track mode.....

We AWD are getting super increased regen


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

I had no backup camera today after leaving the chiropractor. Tried 4 times R>D>R and no joy. An hour later when leaving work, it worked fine.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Rick Steinwand said:


> I had no backup camera today after leaving the chiropractor. Tried 4 times R>D>R and no joy. An hour later when leaving work, it worked fine.


Same thing happened to me a few days ago on v42 2.


----------



## Ze1000 (May 22, 2018)

Bernard said:


> Looks to me like the dashcam problem is solved. I have not had any trouble since I got 42.3, and I have not been taking special precautions (like manually turning the dashcam off before exiting the car) -- still working fine and piling up the files on the USB stick.


I can't say the same. I am on 42.3 and even though dashcam is better, it is not fully corrected yet. I didn't get the gray X on the camera yet, since got into 42.3, but day before yesterday, noticed that the camera icon was missing. Unplugged the USB stick and plugged back in and it got back working with no issues. who knows what happened ...


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

I want to share an interesting experience with Navigate on Autopilot that happened to me a few days ago at night.

After an uneventful 30 miles drive under NOA's supervision, the car exited on its own onto the exit ramp. Typically once on the exit ramp NOA chimes and asks me to take over. This time however NOA drove down the ramp all the way to the intersection and stopped on its own, at the red light, without any car in front. I was puzzled. The car stayed put until I pressed the accelerator at which point I took over. I wished I did not do that because , in retrospect, it appeared as though the car was about to turn right and continue the drive toward my home.

The next day I tried repeating that last leg twice and twice NOA asked me to take over once on the exit ramp. I've got to try it again during night time to see if it will make a difference.


----------



## Mike (Apr 4, 2016)

Not sure to mention this here, but......

I lost LTE yesterday afternoon and it was replaced by "3G".

A hard reset did not bring back LTE yesterday evening, only 3G.

Today I started out with LTE, then it changed to 3G so I did a hard reset at the local YMCA and it brought back LTE.

Coming home, LTE changed back to 3G so I did another hard reset close to home and it brought back LTE.

I wonder if this new game will continue later today.


----------



## njkode (Jul 6, 2018)

I was using EAP on the way home from work late last night, 2am so it was dark, and I noticed that several times my high beams would turn on for a few seconds then turn off again. I was not turning them on manually. When EAP disengaged when I exit the highway the high beams came on again and I had to turn them off manually. I also noticed the highbeam signal happen to have an "a" inside of it, never noticed if it had that before. 

Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

njkode said:


> I was using EAP on the way home from work late last night, 2am so it was dark, and I noticed that several times my high beams would turn on for a few seconds then turn off again. I was not turning them on manually. When EAP disengaged when I exit the highway the high beams came on again and I had to turn them off manually. I also noticed the highbeam signal happen to have an "a" inside of it, never noticed if it had that before.
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this?


Maybe you have the auto high beam on? I turned it off because it kept coming on and off even on lighted streets (in my area if the streets are lighted you're not supposed to use high beams).


----------



## AZBMT (Oct 9, 2018)

I have the 42.3 release. My car is a LR RWD.
Tried self-parking with 2 passengers in the car to demonstrate. And... off course, it didn't work!
I would slowly drive by available spaces, then the P would show up on the correct side, but it was grayed out? Is there a setting I have to turn ON?
I tried it on 39.7 release and it worked fine.
BTW, I was trying to park in a perpendicular spot between 2 cars.


----------



## joelliot (Jan 25, 2018)

AZBMT said:


> I have the 42.3 release. My car is a LR RWD.
> Tried self-parking with 2 passengers in the car to demonstrate. And... off course, it didn't work!
> I would slowly drive by available spaces, then the P would show up on the correct side, but it was grayed out? Is there a setting I have to turn ON?
> I tried it on 39.7 release and it worked fine.
> BTW, I was trying to park in a perpendicular spot between 2 cars.


...silly question, but did you put the car in reverse? The P is always gray. The start indication doesn't come up until you shift into reverse.


----------



## AZBMT (Oct 9, 2018)

joelliot said:


> ...silly question, but did you put the car in reverse? The P is always gray. The start indication doesn't come up until you shift into reverse.


Ha ha yeah that's probably the problem! And I thought it would go into reverse on its own...


----------



## AZBMT (Oct 9, 2018)

I have been having this occur to me occasionally when trying to complete an auto lane change in auto steer mode.






The only thing that I can think of is that maybe the car thinks that the lane markers that protrude from the pavement are an obstacle. But... it still ends up completing it. There was absolutely no one around me. It was night and a brisk breeze.


----------



## Sjohnson20 (Mar 8, 2018)

Browser is haunted I think. It just starts and stops working at random.

Dashcam is still good after a week!


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Sjohnson20 said:


> Browser is haunted I think. It just starts and stops working at random.
> 
> Dashcam is still good after a week!


Have you tried to read it in a PC or Mac? Mine also looked fine but Windows still found some issues with it.


----------



## Giovanni (Oct 26, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> No, you need a fob.


Just got Summons with the latest update last night. No need for a M3 Fob. Will be canceling my order for it as without passive entry; it's pretty useless to me.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Today as I was driving on NOA, my car reduced its speed to allow another to merge.


----------



## Tony Opalenik (May 22, 2017)

I'm on software build 2018.42.3. It looks like there are newer versions out there. Is there a reason I haven't been notified to upgrade? I connect to wifi every night.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

Tony Opalenik said:


> I'm on software build 2018.42.3. It looks like there are newer versions out there. Is there a reason I haven't been notified to upgrade? I connect to wifi every night.


That's perfectly normal. There are lots of us on 42.3. Tesla intentionally doesn't upgrade the entire fleet all at once. You'll also find that certain releases only pertain to certain car models or regions. For example, 42.8 was pretty specific to the Performance version and 44.0 doesn't seem to apply to the Model 3. You can get an idea of the distribution of releases across the fleet here:
https://teslafi.com/firmware/


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

I had something strange happen to me today. 

Until today (including several trips over the last few days with firmware 42.3), the only times I would get an automatic slowdown from the car would be either TACC (to prevent closing in on the car ahead of me), or the emergency braking system (usually getting "frightened" at an intersection or in a right-hand turn by a car coming in from the right on an apparently converging path). Note that, although my car has EAP+FSD, I use only TACC, not autosteering, due to issues with the locale (Hawaii).

Today, however, descending from Waimea to the coast, a road I have driven a couple dozen times at least with my Model 3, something new happened:
==> the car slowed down automatically on entering 4 of the couple dozen right-hand curves, with no car in sight and nothing identified on the screen as a potential vehicle.

The slowing was moderate and gradual, from my set speed of 55mph down to about 49mph --quite different from the abrupt slowing of the emergency braking system and similar to what a driver would do before entering an unknown curve. Only one of these curves has a talus on the left (something that could have been seen as an obstacle); the others have an unobstructed view down to the sea.
There was no slowing on any of the equally numerous left curves; and I could not see what was different in the 4 right curves where the slowing happened from the other 20 right curves where it did not.

If this is a capability of 42.3 (or even one that existed in earlier firmwares), it's one I've never experienced before.
Has anyone experienced something similar? (remember: without autosteering)


----------



## Ray Malzo (Jul 7, 2018)

JWardell said:


> Strangely, this is the same single Model 3 car that got 2018.44. This person is _really_ special!
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


I have a model 3 with 42.3 and never got any more, what should I have


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Ray Malzo said:


> I have a model 3 with 42.3 and never got any more, what should I have


Tesla pushes different firmware versions out to different segments of the Model 3 fleet at different times. 
For example, recently, firmware versions 44.2 and 46.2 were pushed to cars in colder climates. Since you're in Orange County, your car was not prioritized for those updates, so you're still running one of the most recent versions before 44.2.

In summary, if your car has 42.3, then that's the version you "should" have.


----------



## undergrove (Jan 17, 2018)

I have had 42.3 for some time, but do not have NOA. There is no option to enable it in the Autopilot settings. I had a very weak wifi connection when I received the 42.3 update, and I assume that I did not get the new maps that are required.

I recently used an extender to greatly improve the wifi connection, but still apparently have not received the maps, so no NOA. Will I have to wait for the next update to get maps and NOA? Has anyone had NOA enabled sometime after a firmware update just by receiving the maps?


----------



## Peter Frey (May 23, 2017)

Bernard said:


> Over 40% of Model 3s on Teslafi are still on a 42.x version (no cold adaptation) as of this morning, so 46.2 needs to keep on rolling -- surely more than 60% of the fleet is exposed to low temps?


I'm still on 42.3. I haven't gotten an update for over a month now. Are all the later updates for cold weather regions? Does anyone have any insight on when owners get their updates?? I'm feeling really left out!


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

Peter Frey said:


> I'm still on 42.3. I haven't gotten an update for over a month now. Are all the later updates for cold weather regions? Does anyone have any insight on when owners get their updates?? I'm feeling really left out!


I am on 42.3 as well, but not feeling left out ;-) Not every car gets upgraded to the next firmware -- but pretty much the entire fleet moves forward anyway. There is no particular reason every car should get every upgrade, but no car gets left behind for too long (say 3-4 updates missed in a row, counting only major version numbers) -- or if you do, then you can contact service and request that they push an upgrade to your car. According to Teslafi, less than half the Model 3 fleet has moved beyond 42.x, so you and I have plenty of company!
Tesla stopped rolling out 44, it looks like, and is now rolling out 46, so you or I may get it at any time, although I suspect they are still prioritizing cold regions for now, since most of what's new in 44/46 is about cold weather. I'll be fine getting 48 for Xmas if I miss 46, or 50 at New Year's otherwise.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Left out? I'm still on 39.7....14 versions behind 

It's typical to have to wait 2-3 weeks for a new version. As they say, you can "increase your chances" of getting it sooner if the car is parked on wifi every night, but it's still no guarantee.


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

JWardell said:


> Left out? I'm still on 39.7....14 versions behind
> 
> It's typical to have to wait 2-3 weeks for a new version. As they say, you can "increase your chances" of getting it sooner if the car is parked on wifi every night, but it's still no guarantee.


I wouldn't count minor version numbers, nor major version numbers that were just trial balloons (or never went to any Model 3).
That makes you 3 major version numbers behind (42, 44, and 46, since 40, 41, and 43 never went beyond tiny trial releases), not so bad in terms of version numbers (although it's a lot more than 2-3 weeks, right?).

The one oddity is that you are in Boston, where I bet it's real cold, and Tesla appeared to be prioritizing cars in cold areas for the 44/46 releases.
However, it looks like Tesla is in the middle of a really wide release of 46.2, to all models and including upgrading quickly those who got 44.x, so a lot more owners should get 46.2 over the rest of the week.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

JWardell said:


> Left out? I'm still on 39.7....14 versions behind
> 
> It's typical to have to wait 2-3 weeks for a new version. As they say, you can "increase your chances" of getting it sooner if the car is parked on wifi every night, but it's still no guarantee.


Does it matter if it is charging? If you are driving or parked but not connected to wifi when your time comes up do you move back in the que. Do you ever get a notification while driving, and then you download it next time your stopped. I mentioned before it would be great if they notified us of the time window when our update is scheduled. I feel this would be extremely beneficial to the influencers who get the updates first. This way the Model 3 podcast could let us know when they will be doing there version 10 review.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

Madmolecule said:


> Does it matter if it is charging? If you are driving or parked but not connected to wifi when your time comes up do you move back in the que. Do you ever get a notification while driving, and then you download it next time your stopped. I mentioned before it would be great if they notified us of the time window when our update is scheduled. I feel this would be extremely beneficial to the influencers who get the updates first. This way the Model 3 podcast could let us know when they will be doing there version 10 review.


Updates certainly do not download when you are driving, but other than that we really don't know when. It seems most come in overnight but there are plenty of reports for other times of day. 
I have never heard of any "influencers" getting any updates early. Only some Tesla employees get updates before anyone else. (And that one Model 3 on TeslaFi from Nevada...)


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Bernard said:


> I wouldn't count minor version numbers, nor major version numbers that were just trial balloons (or never went to any Model 3).
> That makes you 3 major version numbers behind (42, 44, and 46, since 40, 41, and 43 never went beyond tiny trial releases),


The 42, 44, etc. are not major version numbers. This is just the week of the year that the software was built.

The current major version number is 9.
Strangely enough, I don't think the car or app actually displays "9" anywhere.


----------



## Madmolecule (Oct 8, 2018)

JWardell said:


> Updates certainly do not download when you are driving, but other than that we really don't know when. It seems most come in overnight but there are plenty of reports for other times of day.
> I have never heard of any "influencers" getting any updates early. Only some Tesla employees get updates before anyone else. (And that one Model 3 on TeslaFi from Nevada...)


 I read that referral points also put you in front to test upgrades. I thought it made since because they would probably run it through its paces.


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> The 42, 44, etc. are not major version numbers. This is just the week of the year that the software was built.
> 
> The current major version number is 9.
> Strangely enough, I don't think the car or app actually displays "9" anywhere.


Oh, sure, but that one changes so slowly that keeping track is not really helping, especially with people asking why they were not upgraded from 39.6.1 to 39.7 (or whatever)...
And, as you state it, Tesla does not use these high-level version numbers when identifying a release -- instead it uses <year>.<week#>.<build#> plus a 7-digit hex code and that's what displays on the app and on the car screen;
e.g., my current firmware's full identification is 2018.42.3 eb373a0
Given that, the version number to retain would seem to be the week number -- slow enough changing that people will not expect an upgrade every couple of days and fast enough that people won't get really impatient...


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Bernard said:


> Oh, sure, but that one changes so slowly that keeping track is not really helping


I agree. I just don't think you should refer to it as a "major number". It gives the wrong impression. A change in a software's "major number" indicates that it is a major change in the software. These are "build timestamps". They tell us when the software version was created, but indicate nothing about how much has changed with the software.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Madmolecule said:


> I read that referral points also put you in front to test upgrades. I thought it made since because they would probably run it through its paces.


Yep, once you reach four referrals:

https://www.tesla.com/support/referral-program
*4 Qualifying Referrals*:
Priority Access to Vehicle Software Updates
Be the first to experience the latest Tesla software updates with priority access to selected releases.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

garsh said:


> Yep, once you reach four referrals:
> 
> https://www.tesla.com/support/referral-program
> *4 Qualifying Referrals*:
> ...


That new program was just announced a few weeks ago and we haven't seen any signs of its implementation yet, if anything it probably qualifies you for the early access program, which so far has not proven to give early access to software versions for those of us who are in it. All we can do is guess for the future, and of course Tesla can and does change how it does things regularly


----------



## Bernard (Aug 3, 2017)

garsh said:


> I agree. I just don't think you should refer to it as a "major number". It gives the wrong impression. A change in a software's "major number" indicates that it is a major change in the software. These are "build timestamps". They tell us when the software version was created, but indicate nothing about how much has changed with the software.


Agreed about the designation -- my bad for referring to week # as "major number".

Tesla firmwares today are a bit like Linux kernel releases had been from the beginning until a few years ago: a major number that hardly changed (although the scale was different: major numbers in Linux kernels in the first 20 years or so would not change for years and years), foilowed by 2 more numbers (Tesla needs 3, because week# is not directly connected to releases). Because of the very slow change in major version number, many Linux users referred to kernels without using the major number, since that was always understood from context. (This changed a few years ago, because kernel developers worried that the slow change of major numbers led to the impression that there was not much progress made and now numbers have increased as much in the last 3-4 years as they had through the first 20-odd years)
Users of Tesla firmwares today are like Linux kernel users in the late 1990's (albeit on an accelerated time scale!), and, as you pointed out, Tesla itself reinforces the usage by omitting the major version number from the car's own description.


----------



## AZBMT (Oct 9, 2018)

So I'm still on 42.3 here in AZ, but I want to do a quick summary of my experience with AP (and NOA somewhat).

In general, I love it for use in medium to light traffic on the freeways here in the Phoenix area. They are generally pretty straight and in good condition. But, when traffic is heavy, I really don't use it much as it is just not aggressive enough to make lane changes. Yes, I know, NOA is a BETA feature.

Complaints:

* Carpool lane - the car won't get in or out of the carpool lane with a solid painted line. Here in Phoenix, it is legal, so I have to disengage or override, perform the lane change, then re-engage AP (autosteer). 
* Carpool lane - when in AP in the carpool lane, the car seems to like to move closer to the solid painted line that is the slower lane to the right. When there is solid or stopped traffic in that lane, and I am zipping by these cars very close, it is unnerving. Some say it is perception, but looking at the car on the screen, it seems to get closer to that line. AND, the car will often slow down abruptly I presume because a stopped or slow car is close to that painted line. I would add an Offset option tied to the carpool lane, say +Left + Right xx inches, or a "Keep on outside" option, or maybe add that functionality to the right steering dial (left to right would be offsetting the car in that direction).
* Swerving - when in AP, the car is slow to enter turns and ends up on the very outer edge of the lane, and then is slow to straighten out and ends up on the other side of the lane, then it eventually centers itself out in the lane. I OFTEN have to intervene or even just turn off AP (keeping TACC on) because the car gets WAY too close to the adjacent lane car. My guess is that the closed loop parameters are not tuned properly. Is this a car specific thing, a calibration thing or a general software/hardware capability thing?
* Heavy traffic - I generally just don't use AP and NOA, and mostly TACC. It is just too slow to react to potential openings for lane changes, keeps way to much space with the car in front, reacts slowly to the car ahead starting up. I wish TACC would be available without EAP.
* AP lane changes - I've noticed that, after requesting a lane change through the turn signal, it sometimes will either wait a long time, hesitate, start the lane change and stop it (return to the original lane), or not do it at all ( all with a clear lane). In addition, if I request another lane change right after the first one is complete, it just won't do it and I have to attempt it a second time. Even if I requested a lane change while the first one is being performed, it should be able to accommodate. All this just looks like I don't know what I'm doing for cars behind me.
* Mad Max - yeah I like it but, again, it just seems to take so much time for decisions to be made. By that time, it is too late.

The good:

* Phantom braking - seems like this has been pretty much eliminated for me. It used to happen a couple times a week. 
* Slowing down - AP seems to do a pretty good job at predicting turns and slowing down. However, I think it is very very conservative and slows down way too much making the traffic behind a little leery.

So in general, I really like the technology and obviously paid to get it. However my biggest grippe is the Swerving. If that would be improved or eliminated, I would probably use AP much more.


----------



## undergrove (Jan 17, 2018)

We just got updated from 42.3 to 46.2, _and_ now the option to enable NOA is present--so this time we must have gotten the map update. This happened while connected to the extender in our carport. The update took about 28 minutes.

My earlier question about getting NOA has apparently been answered: if you did not get the maps with your update, you will not get NOA and will have to wait for the next update to get the maps and NOA,

So now we will be moving from this forum to the 46.2 forum.

(note to Mods--I thought the idea to combine all posts about v9 updates in one thread was brilliant. However, it seems that once we got off 39.xx it was decided that we fragment once again into different threads for each 4x.x version. I find that there is useful and interesting information in each one, even if I do not have it. People continue to post information about specific features in the version threads instead of the feature threads. It would be nice to once again follow the version progress in one thread--my 2¢ FWIW).


----------

